# What type of plant is this?



## higherme (Jun 23, 2008)

hi there,

I bought a couple of plants for my 37 gal tank, but I'm not really sure what they are called. I want to look them up and learn how to take care of them.
how do I upload the picutures of them onto here?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

go to www.photobucket.com create free account upload images per their instructions then after the upload when viewing your album their will be tags under each pic copy the one with IMG in it and past in forum. Sounds like alot of work but it isnt. and saves APC room and pics are big instead of thumbnail.


----------



## higherme (Jun 23, 2008)

so here they are:




























hopefully, they work =]


----------



## higherme (Jun 23, 2008)

for the first picture... it's the one with tiny leaves, in the center of the picture.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

1st one not sure

2nd i think is Cryptocoryne moehlmannii

3rd looks like Nymphaea lotus? not sure exact name


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The first one is _Rotala rotundifolia_.


----------



## higherme (Jun 23, 2008)

the 2nd one, i got that one for over a year.. this one grows so slowly and doesn't have any roots.. there are only 3 leaves and so far no new leaves =(

i wonder how high the 3rd plant grows up to... still trying to find that out.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

If i remember correctly its one of the slowest of the crypts!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

3rd px is Spatterdock Cape Fear (Nuphar japonicum), one of my favorites.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

<-----smacks himself in forehead. http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?what=plant&cur_lang=2&id=87

i should have known that i have killed one of those lol.


----------



## higherme (Jun 23, 2008)

wow, how do u guys find the names of these plants just by looking at the photos!! 

ya.. i think that is the name of the third plant; it looks more like it. I like that plant too cuz the leaves are transparent.=]

so the 2nd plant grows VERY slowly? i always just thought my lighting is not enough, or have to add fertilizer. The good thing is that its really sturdy even though there aren't any roots and it doesn't turn yellow.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

High,

I noticed that these plants are planted in regular gravel, is that right? That may be partially why you are seeing very little growth and no roots forming o the crypt. Also I don't know that the whole spatterdock leaf should be transparent. That sounds more like a deficiency in the plant than it's normal state. Do some research here about the requirements for plants as far as lighting, fertilization and a carbon source (CO2 or excel.)

Forgive me if I am wrong, just trying to help.


----------

